# Dragon Blood question



## Mschooley53 (Jan 18, 2017)

Do I need an airlock for the primary when I get near 1.000 or do I just leave the lid on loose with a towel until it ferments dry and then rack with airlock?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 18, 2017)

Mschooley53 said:


> Do I need an airlock for the primary when I get near 1.000 or do I just leave the lid on loose with a towel until it ferments dry and then rack with airlock?



Best practice is to limit oxygen exposure as fermentation slows. My advice is to airlock it until you can rack to your carboy and airlock there as well.


----------



## Julie (Jan 18, 2017)

When you get down that low, you need to snap down the lid and add an airlock


----------



## prowlin4reds (Jan 23, 2017)

I snap down my lid and add an airlock as soon as I pitch my yeast.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 23, 2017)

I lock down, whether it is DB or some other wine, when SG gets down into the 1.020-1.000 range.


----------



## Stevelaz (Jan 24, 2017)

prowlin4reds said:


> I snap down my lid and add an airlock as soon as I pitch my yeast.



I used to do that to, but i have been just covering with a towel until the sg gets to about 1.000. I think you get a much better fermentation that way and its much easier to stir everyday.


----------

